# AT boots?



## j. tanner (Oct 18, 2003)

Does anybody have imput for someone looking to buy AT boots? Any brands or models to stay away from? which ones will give good foot/ankle stability without compromising weight for long hikes? Anybody out there skied the dynafit system? anyways you get the idea i'm looking to buy some boots probably right after the first of the year, need help! :?:


----------



## mcandy (Nov 10, 2003)

scarpa laser...you get the scarpa boot with dynafit compatibility (an acquired taste all in itself) some people really like the dynafit boots though. I am too big at 195lbs (they felt flimsy). What kind of skiing is important too...BC, lift served BC, Inbounds or true mix will also be important factors...fit too...they all have different toe/ankle box dimensions. Scarpa would get my vote as best, but I know the garmonts ski very well too. Hope that helps.  thermofit liners are amust too, comfy, warm and light (scarpa and gfit garmonts come stock with these)
feel free to PM me if would like more info...I work 100+ days a year in the suckers


----------

